# School vs housework



## SerenityMama (Aug 26, 2009)

I am homeschooling 3 this year with a 7mth old on the sidelines but I am having a hard time focusing on school when there is work needing done in the house. Gardening all summer threw my house for a loop and I am stressed about it. This was our first year with a good garden and we have all been learning to can everything but we haven't sat down for school in over a week.

How do you all manage both?? Do you have any tips for me??

(If it helps my HSed kids are 7, almost 6, and 3- he insists on doing school with the others and its honestly easier for me to include him. We also do not use a bought curriculum-- just piece it together from a mix of stuff)


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Did you have them help measure, count jars, fill the jars, help with processing, etc???? If so, you did school. Maybe just math and life skills but you did school. To follow up have them record how much you canned and what and sizes then how they would make meals out of your supplies. That covers writing and thinking skills. Maybe even some science if you explain pH, the use of salt, and why you cook the stuff for as long as you do.


----------



## Happyfarmwife (Aug 3, 2004)

I know just how you feel. That is why I have changed the way we do school. In our house we don't start school until the end of October so that I can get the canning and harvesting finished for the year. I will also take a couple of days to get my house in order. Then we do school full time. 

I used to try and start school in Sept. like everyone else does, but that just doesn't work for us. Now I am not so stressed out trying to do more than I am able to do well at one time.

To make up for that time, we don't take a bunch of breaks during the year and go as long as it takes into the summer.

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## UUmom2many (Apr 21, 2009)

I have 5 kids, 7, 6, 4, 2, and 9 months. It is hard and some days the house to school ratio is off...a lot. 

First off, I have my kids help me. Bottom line in my house, you want to eat, you help, you want clean clothes, you help. you want to play or do something fun, help me out first. 

We have a chore chart I picked up at target of all places that has room for 4 kids which is amazing. Having them unload the dishwasher is a huge help to me or having them bring the laundry from upstairs. All those little jobs that fill up my time can be dispersed through the little ones help. 

We use k12 right now which is pricey but it was a good way for me to learn HOW to homeschool, what was really important in tracking and planning. We're in our second year, my 7yr is in 3rd/4th grade, 6yo 1st, 4yo kindy. Our year committment is up in Feb/march so I'll be doing it on my own after that. We're done at 5 kids so now it's just managing the ones i have. Last year was hard being pregnant. 

anyway, I figure school is more important that house work -more than the minimum or HAVE to do things- and can always be done on the weekends. 

We also homeschool year round. We just took over a week off since daddy just got back from 400 days in Iraq and now it looks like the little ones have chicken pox...it'll definately put a cramp in our schedule but we're not taking 2 weeks off at xmas either and there's no reason math can't get done while the thansgiving turkey is getting cooked. 

If you want to talk more you can messanger me. I'm not an expert but it's nice to talk to someone with like aged kids too.


----------



## Ezekiel's Garde (May 10, 2009)

I have the same issues...

I've been at it for 3 years now. Here's what I do. I do school as much as possible, making school, feeding people, and clean clothes my priorities. Then, after that, I do as much as possible in the interims. It is hard with so many kids and so young. Sometimes the house gets so icky that I have to call off school for a few days and catch up. I figure that's better than doing one or the other well. 

Another thing, I have my day tightly scheduled. If I follow my schedule (notice the if, lol), I can usually keep up with stuff and not have to take much off to catch up, except during harvest season. I have one day for kitchen stuff, one for cleaning, one for laundry, one for errands, etc. My personal chore time is in the afternoon, as it is less productive for school for us. The Large Family Logistics blog and Yahoo! group has been immensely helpful in planning my schedule.

HTH!!!


----------



## christij (Mar 5, 2006)

Thank you all for this thread.. I no longer feel alone in the not getting done dept. Now off to fold and put away laundry while DD listens to nursery rhymes and dances around the house. I putting that towards music appreciation. =)


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

I've dealt with this same issue over the years. One thing that really worked make an 'area' wheel (from the Tightwad Gazette 'job' wheel). When the child was assigned an area for the week, I wrote down the minimal expectations for the area (i.e. in the living room table tops cleared daily, dusted on say--tuesdays, vacuumed on thursdays, etc) The child then spent on average 30 minutes (before school started) attending to their area(s). Of course this was the base level for the main living area, main bathroom, & dining room and insured that if unexpected visitors arrived the house was presentable. While they were doing their areas I would decide to 'detail' another area, organize a closet, clean out the fridge, etc. Once the areas were checked by me, we then would progress to home schooling. 

At first I had to really stress MY standards, but eventually they were fine on their own. This system really helped me to let go of the cleaning issue. If a day was missed due to an appointment or activity I knew that within a week the missed day would be touched on again. 

How did I decide on the minimum standards? I just went to each room and started writing stuff down. I knew I wanted the carpet vacuumed at a minimum of twice weekly--so I scheduled it on Mondays and Thursdays. I knew I wanted the hand towels changed in the bathrooms every other day so I added it to the standards list on Mon, Wed, Fri., etc. We worked with the list for a couple of weeks, some things were added, some altered until we had a workable system.

The kids knew what was expected of them and I had a measure of sanity. I hope this helps.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

When we get up, the house is pretty well already picked up because we do that at the end of school every day. So we can just jump right in to school. On the school spread sheet that the kids get is a list of their chores. They are not done with school till the chores are done. Those chores reflect my "minimum standard" as mentioned above. We call school at 4:00 every day. At that point the school day is done. Keeps the older kids from lolly gagging about all day to know that the time they have to do school is limited. At 4:00, we pull the house back together - stuff that wasn't on the chore list. It may not be clean, but it is neat, and the floors swept, vacuuming done every day. Then all we have to do is pull the kitchen back together after dinner to go to bed with a relatively neat house. Fridays, we don't school. Makes for a longer school year, but we get the weekly cleaning done then. This is one of many things I have tried in my 10 years of homeschooling, and it is the thing that is working the best so far. 

Cindyc.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

We home schooled for 5 years. 

What I would do is to schedule some active housecleaning for the middle of the morning. Kinda like recess only not as fun . If the kids for their area cleaned then they can have the rest of the 30 minute recess period to do whatever they wanted. You'd be surprised in what 30 minutes of cleaning can accomplish! 

The oldest ones can wipe down a bathroom, wash windows, dust, etc. One task a day. While they're doing that then you need to vacuum or wash the kitchen floor or whatever you need done.


----------



## TurnerHill (Jun 8, 2009)

School needs to come first. It is more important than a spotless house.

Also, while we "piece together" our program as well, doing a good job of that requires a lot of work. If you are that pressed for time, you should consider purchasing a full curiculum.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

If your house IS really that behind, take next week off and do "fall cleaning". The kids need to help too. No days off! Work from sun up to sun down starting Saturday until you're done. Then get down to schooling. Your oldest is 7. Taking a week won't irreparably harm his schooling


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I completely agree. You aren't doing physics. There is _nothing_ so vital in the first/second grade that you can't take off a day or two here and there to catch your house up to speed.



jmtinmi said:


> I've dealt with this same issue over the years. One thing that really worked make an 'area' wheel (from the Tightwad Gazette 'job' wheel). When the child was assigned an area for the week, I wrote down the minimal expectations for the area (i.e. in the living room table tops cleared daily, dusted on say--tuesdays, vacuumed on thursdays, etc) The child then spent on average 30 minutes (before school started) attending to their area(s). Of course this was the base level for the main living area, main bathroom, & dining room and insured that if unexpected visitors arrived the house was presentable. While they were doing their areas I would decide to 'detail' another area, organize a closet, clean out the fridge, etc. Once the areas were checked by me, we then would progress to home schooling.
> 
> At first I had to really stress MY standards, but eventually they were fine on their own. This system really helped me to let go of the cleaning issue. If a day was missed due to an appointment or activity I knew that within a week the missed day would be touched on again.
> 
> ...


We do something similar. 
I made a list of the "I want this done!" stuff and divvied it up between the three of us. DD is 7, DS is 9, but they can both manage to fold clothes, empty the dishwasher, run the vac, make their beds, feed pets and livestock, etc. 
_My_ chores are constant, but theirs are Red and Blue and change back and forth from one week to the next. (Blue chores include folding laundry. They both _hate_ being Blue. lol)

It took a little bit of time in the first couple of weeks, but they've gotten to where they can be relied on to a good enough job. Sometimes it's even _great_. 

We have "morning chores" (emptying hampers, sorting laundry and making beds) and "afternoon chores" (the more in-depth stuff) that splits our morning lessons and afternoon lessons. 

And I have _everything_ on charts! Lesson plans, chores, my schedule for maintaining my store/website, etc. I'm by nature a _very_ disorganized, TypeB person and would let things slide unless I had something as rigorous as a schedule/chart.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

ErinP said:


> And I have _everything_ on charts! Lesson plans, chores, my schedule for maintaining my store/website, etc. I'm by nature a _very_ disorganized, TypeB person and would let things slide unless I had something as rigorous as a schedule/chart.



Me too! People say I am "so organized"! Oh, I am so NOT! That is *why* I have everything on a chart. I'd lose my mind (and well, everything else) if I didn't!

Cindyc.


----------



## christij (Mar 5, 2006)

I would love to hear/see some chart ideas for a 3yo. We *should* be licensed foster/adopt parents by the end or the year and I know I need to try a system or two out prior to a new one coming into the home. The current age range could be from 1-6. 
DD currently is responsible for putting away silverware, cleaning her dishes off the table, help set the table and making beds. Oh, she insisits on feeding the dogs too.


----------



## SerenityMama (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!! I feel much better knowing I am not alone in the battle, I will get thru this I just can't let it stress me I have decided.

We turned our entire garden/marketing season into a form of school and the same thing with trips to town. I think the biggest problem is I am only one person and my husband is away all week working. Also my youngest has hit a phase where she won't take more then a 20min nap and only 2 maybe 3 if I am lucky--- I have never had a kid do that!!! I have even don't the let her scream in the crib thing and it didn't work.

I am very unorganized and am trying to change that--- I just get very side tracked when cleaning. A lot of my problem is also that some cleaning I can't plan-- laundry for instance can only be done on sunny days since we are on solar.


----------



## deafgoatlady (Sep 5, 2007)

I understand how you feel.. I finally got things straighten out this year. FINALLY. I have been HS since my oldest was lil. DS 10 , DD 8 and DS 4. 

I had to make days what it should be done. I always started school by 10 30 am. It is easier for us. It working out for us. FINALLY. LOL. 

I and the kids always clean the house on every Fridays. Every Saturdays I do the laundry. Every Sunday is my relaxing day! I need that. LOL. M thru Th we do the school. Not on Fridays. It works out for me. 

I had to alternate my kids's chores everyday from M to F. 


MIL always do the laundry twice a week. She cleans on Fridays. She said it is easier that way. It does.. 

You will get better! It does take times. 


I always start school in Sept or Oct because of harvest and gardening.. I dont like to be overwhelmed..


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

christij said:


> I would love to hear/see some chart ideas for a 3yo. We *should* be licensed foster/adopt parents by the end or the year and I know I need to try a system or two out prior to a new one coming into the home. The current age range could be from 1-6.
> DD currently is responsible for putting away silverware, cleaning her dishes off the table, help set the table and making beds. Oh, she insisits on feeding the dogs too.


I made our first chore chart when my DD was three. For both she and her non-reading 5 year old brother, everything was in pictures (_I_ had clip art (I just love PCCrafter) but you could always just steal pics off the 'net if you want)

A simple grid for each with their chore pics down the side and the day of the week across the top. I keep ours in plastic page protectors (for notebooks) so that a dry erase marker can be used to check things off.
Even at three, all I had to do was say "chore time" and she was in front of her chart, checking to see what needed to be done.


----------



## christij (Mar 5, 2006)

ErinP said:


> I made our first chore chart when my DD was three. For both she and her non-reading 5 year old brother, everything was in pictures (_I_ had clip art (I just love PCCrafter) but you could always just steal pics off the 'net if you want)
> 
> A simple grid for each with their chore pics down the side and the day of the week across the top. I keep ours in plastic page protectors (for notebooks) so that a dry erase marker can be used to check things off.
> Even at three, all I had to do was say "chore time" and she was in front of her chart, checking to see what needed to be done.


Thanks, Erin! I have some pecs from a speech teacher I worked with last year, so between those clip art and the net it shouldn't be to hard.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

I'd love to offer some advice, but we're still learning how to balance the two ourselves! We'll be moving in 2 weeks, 2 days... I'm hoping it will fall into place by the time we start our new School Year in January!


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I feel like that this year. Our year started off ok but then I have been sick so much and had so many dr. appointments that we are falling way behind on school and the housework. I PRAY my last Dr. appointment will be next Thursday so we are going to do a half a load of school each day next week and clean the rest of the day Then the next week we go back to a full day each day and will work on rainy Sat. and Sun. afternoons till we catch up. We will not take a full week at thanksgiving or Christmas. Keep working at it you will get it all done!


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

I haven't read everyone's response but I think maybe just accepting that this is always going to be a problem and this is true for even veteran seasoned homeschoolers. Things don't always get done every day and you can't let it make you crazy. Remember you are doing a huge job by educating your own children and this has to come first. 

Just a few things over the years, take what you can, leave the rest. This is our 11th year homeschooling. 

Your kids are really young, remember this isn't a sprint but a long marathon (very long!). You have what, like the next 11 years to teach your oldest the basics, you can do it, trust me, there's plenty of time to get it all in. If your 7 year old is struggling in math and you are banging your head against a wall for an entire year (or two!) once it clicks he will zip through like 3 years of math in one year, it all even's out, I promise. Remember too we aren't just teaching our children letters and numbers but character building, work ethics, responsibility, kindness to others (i.e. their siblings), and on and on along this line. I'm sure we could list things half the day but a lot more is going into "homeschooling" than just the book work, so don't short change yourself because you only get "x" amount of book work done per day. 

About the book work. For a 7 & 6 year old I probably wouldn't spend over 2 hours per day on "sit down school work" (probably more like 1 1/2 hours of seat work). My schedule would look something like this. Everyone up, breakfast, Dad off to work. Then everyone gets dressed for the day (this is a hard thing to do when you are going to be home all day but really is a good habit to get). Next everyone does chores, quick chores, like 1/2 hour, clean off table, dishes, load of laundry in, a quick sweeping, everyone pitches in. I can barely think when everything is a disaster so I have to have it some what picked up for the day (just quick I certainly am no clean freak!). 

Then sit down and do like an hour of school work. I would work first on the three R's (math, teaching little ones to read or reading practice, and writing/handwriting/copy work). Then take a quick break. I use to like to make tea for everyone and/or a snack of some cut up fruit. You can also quickly throw laundry into the dryer. Then I'd finish up with reading out load from a chapter book. I always gave my kids coloring pages related to what I was reading to keep them still while I read. Then we would do whatever little things like map work, reading some more non-fiction books (we have always like Usborne books), maybe a craft from what we were studying, things like that. 

By the time this was all finished it was time for lunch. Feed the kids then turn them out of doors, even in the rain . Let them run wild for awhile while you do whatever it is you want to do. We usually came back together around 3 pm for cleaning of the house and starting dinner. I've always worked with my kids, all of us, seemed easier then just assigning chores I guess, they had to work while I worked, picking up toys, setting the dinner table, feeding the animals, whatever needs to be done. 7 year old's are very capable, even 3 year old's can be given a basket of napkins and towels to fold and put away. 

Basically doing that you can _mostly_ get everything done, hopefully! When things get out of hand and the house has slid into an oblivion of a mess and laundry I just completely stop school for a week. It's hardly going to "hurt" a 7 & 6 year old's school career to take a few weeks off here and there. They can always do things like listen to books on tape or make their own books with crayons and stapled paper without much direction from you. 

As the kids get older they can both do more school work on their own and help out more around the house. It is a blessing in that when they are little and there is so much work everyday that they really don't need that much "schooling" but when they are older and do need a lot more schooling they can do more of it without you.

Hugs....it is very easy to get overwhelmed. You have a baby to boot and will have to work that little one in there somewhere. Hopefully the 7 month old likes to play quietly under the table (sure, right!) or is just happy to be in your arms and nurse. Everyday isn't great but it's worth it in the end!


----------



## Sara K (Oct 1, 2008)

I keep a weekly list, if we have one of those days where the house really needs extra work or we happen to all be really accomplishing a lot I just don't have them do school that day we concentrate on cleaning.

Because I keep the weekly list I know if we are behind or getting behind. I also know if we can afford to skip a day and what the chances are we can catch up by Friday.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

TurnerHill said:


> School needs to come first. It is more important than a spotless house.


I whole heartedly agree with this view regarding a 'spotless house'. I don't think we are talking about spotless though. My goal was to have the home presentable to unexpected guests. When home schooling it is always in the back of my mind that someone of an 'official' nature could stop by (i.e. social worker, truant officer, etc). I belong to HSLDA and they recommend that you not compromise your 4th Amendment Right to such authorities without a warrant. However, it provides a great measure of peace for me to start our day with a picked up home. 

With all the answers and suggestions that are provided here, the main message is to establish a routine that will work for you and your circumstances. 

This was the single most important key to home schooling success. Kids thrive on it.


----------



## Vashti (Dec 22, 2006)

I use the Flylady system to keep the house clean, but my kiddos are pretty small (eldest that I HS is only 3 - kindy or preschool). So, it's all me right now. I am going to start chores for that little one, I figure she can put silverware away and empty the bathroom trash, things like that. I know that even that little bit of help will really make a difference. I'm also pregnant right now, and on and off of bedrest. I'm not really pushing myself to HS too much, since DD is only 3. When the baby is born I'll get more into the thick of things, and in the spring when we start our garden we'll have quite a bit more to do around here as well. I've really enjoyed all the helpful posts...you've given me a lot of great ideas for when I run into this kind of problem (which I will, soon enough).


----------

